# Which do you believe to be the best



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Gary Kasparov, who held the highest FIDE rating ever recorded, is usually typed as INTP. So is Bobby Fischer. Just something to ponder...


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

This is INTJs domain. ENTJ a close second. 

Te being dominant in ENTJs would more than likely say "No" to a move quickly before analyzing it in depth.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

INTJ won the poll?

Pssh... I kick InductiveReasoner's ass at chess ALL THE TIME. And she's as INTJ as they come.


----------



## Sonya Awesum (Sep 11, 2011)

Iunno. I have went against what I would call a classic INTJ at chess before, seems to me that they often think a bit _too _logically, or not enough in a way that can beat my strategies. I tend to play mind-games with my opponents >


----------

